# Impreza Engine Detail Guide



## doggy_ae111 (Dec 4, 2007)

Done on an Impreza but principles hold for most cars.

Before:








Not too shabby but a bit of grime nonetheless.

Now for the prep work, anything electrical and vulnerable looking was covered over with tin foil. The intercooler covered with cardboard so as not to bend the cooling fins and an old t-shirt stuffed into the intake in case of water ingress (mental note to self to take this out before starting engine).









Now, liberal spraying of Autogym Engine and Machine cleaner, left to soak for half a minute or so and then agitated with a selection of cheapo paintbrushes (they'll get pretty much destroyed during agitation so no point spending money on them) and a toothbrush. Apply more degreaser to the bits that were done early and had dried. Disconnect lance from Karcher and spray engine with low pressure stream, keeping the hose moving all the time to avoid soaking one particular area. Remove all aluminium/cardboard/t-shirts etc, cross fingers and start engine to dry it off (and make sure it starts). With engine running give a quick gander for any major pools of water, give air con a blast to make sure compressor running ok. Stop engine and mop up any obvious water with a cloth and/or kitchen paper.

Apologies for the lack of 'during photos' but it was threatening to rain again and I wanted to be able to finish the job without leaving the degreaser drying out on me.

Mist a liberal spray of Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care over whole engine. Worry that it may leave white spots and console yourself that the Autoglym guide says to mist it and leave dry. Leave to dry overnight and inspect next morning to find this...










Start engine again just in case, breathe a sigh of relief and stick on the kettle

More guides here but not as well documented:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just a tip - remember and not to connect tin foil across the battery terminals..!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah!, was gonna ask; why tin foil and not maybe clingfilm or freezer bags?
That said, V tidy:thumb:


----------



## doggy_ae111 (Dec 4, 2007)

Good point Alan, should have said that. Tin foil rather than cling film due to the fact that it's easily moulded around complex shapes, that's all. Main thing is to keep water out of terminals etc.


----------

